# joining



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

hi

thinking about joining up. how much is it and whats in it for meeeeeee?

remember i live in spain.

kind regards
antonio


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

allthewayfromspain said:


> hi
> 
> thinking about joining up. how much is it and whats in it for meeeeeee?
> 
> ...


Well, you get a memebership pack including various goodies & car badges/stickers etc.

You get the current issue of AbsoluTTe magazine and and 3 future copies. The Mag comes out quarterly.

As a resulyt of club membership you get a 10% discount at various traders in the UK so when you buy your mods mail oreder you can get a discount.

We do have a tie up with A Plan insurance although I'm not sure if they can offer you cover in Spain.

You also get the warm feeling of being part of an exclusive club where everyone is swaythed in a feeling of TT related love & mutual respect!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I was just about to say that very thing :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Only thing I'd add to that is that you actually get the current issue of the club magazine and then 4 future issues are your membership period.

Nick


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi

Thanks for the responses. So how do I join and £?

Let me know.

Tanking you velly much.

Antonio
(we're in fiestas here at the moment. never too early for the red.)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You need to have a look on here:

http://ttoc.co.uk/

And follow the "Click here to join the TTOC" link.

Nick


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

having the TTOC badge should be reason enough :wink:


----------

